# New (to me) planer - RBI 612



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

Whelp, I done did it. After nearly losing my patience (and sanity) with combing the backwaters of Craigslist, all while debating "lunchbox or stationary?" I came across a promising ad for a planer a just over 100 miles away. Seemed to do just dandy on the test board that was run through it and all the parts that are supposed to move do so freely and smoothly - no rattles or bumps. The arrow for the thickness indicator needs to be replaced and I'll have to find/make a knife setting jig eventually, but everything under the hood (3hp motor, belts, pulleys, rollers, etc) seems pretty solid. Price was $250 and a half a tank of gas for the round trip.










(in/outfeed tables were taken off for transport)

My understanding is that this is the same, or very similar to, the Woodmaster 612; I'll have to find a manual and go through it and then make any adjustments necessary - any advice to a n00b is welcome. In any event, I'm glad to be done looking and happy to have a major piece of my budding shop in place.


----------



## HornedWoodwork (Jan 28, 2015)

HOT DAMN! What a find, that's a beauty. I have no advice for you at all just wanted to drool a little with you. Once you get it tuned up I'm sure it'll true your stock up nicely.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

no advice, but let me be the first to tell you….you suck!!!! Seriously your patience paid off…good job..
Mike


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow SCORE! You SUCK!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.hawkwoodworkingtools.com/files/Planer/model_612_Planer.pdf

Congrats William!

Bushton
Manufacturing

Hawk
Woodworking
Tools
'
-
~--
MODEL
612
PLANER
OPERATORS
MANUAL
FOR
(JOINTER)
(SANDER)
(PLANER)
(MOLDER


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

^^^ Cool - thanks for that!

Ha - I thought that it was a decent deal (a local shop that sells used machinery has one of these, with no knives, at $600), but I wasn't sure if I was in 'you suck' territory or not.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I think you did very well! The knife setting gauge from Woodmaster works well and should work on your machine (and was the cheapest option when I shopped around).


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

Hawk should have pretty good customer service. If not I can answer most questions about the machine since I've had one since they came out under RBI, and for whom I sold the machines. It has seen lots of trouble free mileage.

Take good care of the feed rollers and keep the bed waxed with a good quality slippery wax. Crank the bed all the way down and be careful of the knives. Clean the rollers with mineral spirits, kerosene, and I've used isopropyl alcohol. Their knife setting gauge is a must. I wish there was an easier way to reliably set the knives because it gets tedious when they move about as you tighten the gib. I've considered ways to temporarily secure the knives in place while the gibs are tightened, but nothing I've tried works reliably yet.
DanK


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Looks like a good deal.
Hey I'm looking at a Wixey digital plane gauge.
Check it out to replace the old indicator.


----------



## fluidframe (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks for starting this thread! I have the same unit and really want to start using the sander part of it. I bought some wrap around, 1 inch, non adhesive backed. Wrapped it and taped up the ends. Will hold for 9 or 10 boards as long as the boards don't get under the tape. Wanting a better method though!

How have you RBI owners found as the best way to use the sanding part?


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

The abrasive strip needs to be secured its whole length for best longevity. This means using self adhesive stuff or spraying with an adhesive like 3M 77. A heavy backing is best. Removal is done with heat (hot air gun) or solvent but not both! Kliingspor has some great stuff!

It must be set to take very very light cuts and 100 grit is about the highest that can be successfully used and 60 is about the lowest, so it has a limited range. I think the faster feed speed doesn't work as well as the slower feed.

I've tried a 36 grit wrap for abrasive planing, but between the heat generated by the sanding and the force required to drive the heavy grit through the wood, it wasn't very successful.

DanK


----------



## fluidframe (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks Dan!

Wasn't aware it had a slower feed rate 

Will have to check that out! Thanks for the adhesive removal tip! Had concern to try something like that

Would love a link to your favorite paper for it! I've tried a few and they seem all over the place. But it could have been my taping!


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

Sure. To be honest, I haven't used the drum sander in recent years since I obtained the large thickness sanders.

Check out the aluminum zirconia Klingspor stuff. I bought some of those 80 grit belts for my Rigid oscillating sander and I think 5 belts is going to be a life time supply, even dedicating a couple to metal working.

DanK


----------



## fluidframe (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks Dan!


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Bill, definitely put a Wixey gauge on it. Helps out tremendously.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

Not familiar with that brand, but looks good and can't beat the price for sure!


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

As far as I'm concerned, I won't buy any other. I'm pleased with what I think is the highest quality out there, especially for the price. Belts run true, they don't fold them to ship, and the abrasives wear very well.

Psssst. Don't tell Jmart that I use abrasives…. LAWL

DanK


----------



## davewh5 (May 27, 2019)

I have an RBI 612 Planer for sale on OfferUp.com. Only $190 with accessories. It belonged to may dad who has passed away. He would have wanted it to go to a good craftsman home. Purchased new in 1992 for $466. It includes the sanding drum, planing drum and molder tool. Also includes planer knife gauge still in it's original bag. The machine has a motor rated at 3hp @ 230 volts 60Hz. The unit was used a few times to plane about a dozen boards. It was too powerful for my dad's needs and mine. It is in top notch condition. It will need one replacement knife blade and holder to perform planing. Sand paper will be also be needed for the sanding head. Original owners manual included. Located in the city of Norco California.


----------



## zoro39 (May 21, 2019)

William,
In addition to the owners manual, I urge you to find an article FWW #107 by Robert Vaughn.
This article is the Bible of planer adjustments by an expert.
John J


----------



## davewh5 (May 27, 2019)

Update, This uint is sold. 


> I have an RBI 612 Planer for sale on OfferUp.com. Only $190 with accessories. It belonged to may dad who has passed away. He would have wanted it to go to a good craftsman home. Purchased new in 1992 for $466. It includes the sanding drum, planing drum and molder tool. Also includes planer knife gauge still in it's original bag. The machine has a motor rated at 3hp @ 230 volts 60Hz. The unit was used a few times to plane about a dozen boards. It was too powerful for my dad s needs and mine. It is in top notch condition. It will need one replacement knife blade and holder to perform planing. Sand paper will be also be needed for the sanding head. Original owners manual included. Located in the city of Norco California.
> 
> - davewh5


----------



## jttjrdx (Sep 27, 2021)

I have an RBI 612 and it is currently set up as a molder. I would like to use it as a planer, but I do not have the cutterhead. I have contacted Bushton manufacturing/Hawk woodworking and They no longer have a supplier for that part. Does anyone know of a compatible part or have a line on used parts for this unit?


----------

